# Calculo de resistencia térmica de un disipador



## fly (Jul 21, 2006)

Hola estoy calculando un disipador para unos dispositivos, y me falta el dato de la resistencia termica capsula - disipador, el problema que en una tabla viene esa resistencia dependiendo del tipo de contacto y del tipo de encapsulado, pero los encapsulados que estoy usando (TO-93 y uno cuadrado de un puente rectificador) no vienen ni en esa tabla ni en internet, alguien sabe como puedo calcularlo? Gracias


----------



## Trev (Sep 19, 2010)

Puedes despreciarla según sea el caso,¿que potencia debe disipar? ¿que temperatura máxima de operación? es equiparable a Rtjc q te da el datasheet,en el peor de los caso puede ser de 2ºC/W, casi todo lo q sea de potencia tiene entre 1 y 2 Cº/W de Rtjc


----------



## Vistiendo (Nov 9, 2010)

Buenas, es mi primer post, soy estudiante de electrónica y novato aún en esto, pero ya empiezo a realizar mis primeras placas. 

Ahora mismo me surge una duda, ya que estoy realizando una fuente de Alimentación regulable de 1,2V a 35V a 1,5A con el Regulador LM317.

Mi problema surge cuando investigando por internet, encuentro la fórmula para calcular el disipador que necesita el LM317. Ya que en un momento de la formula, se me pide que introduzca la Potencia que disipará el LM317, y el modo de calcular esta potencia, es mediante esta formula: 

*Potencia = (Voltaje Entrada - Voltaje Salida) * Intensidad.*

El problema me surge aqui, ya que por el transformador que usaré, sé que el voltaje de entrada de la fuente, serán 12V, pero *no sé que voltaje tendré de salida*, ya que es regulable, unas veces tendre 5, otras 6, otras 10, 12...

Como calculo la Potencia de un regulador cuyo voltaje de salida será variable?


Desde ya muchas gracias! Un saludo! Buen foro!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2010)

Vistiendo dijo:


> ....Como calculo la Potencia de un regulador cuyo voltaje de salida será variable?..........


Lo calculas para la peor condición de funcionamiento (Máxima disipación), que se da para *tensión de salida mínima* y *corriente de salida máxima*.

El disipador lo puedes calcular con la información de este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/


----------



## Vistiendo (Nov 9, 2010)

Gracias! ya lo entiendo, la maxima potencia disipada, será P= (12V - 1,2V) x 1,5A en mi caso.

Se agradece, le voy a echar un vistazo al link del calculo de disipadores, de verdad gracias una vez mas!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2010)

Vistiendo dijo:


> Gracias! ya lo entiendo, la maxima potencia disipada, será P= (12V - 1,2V) x 1,5A en mi caso.
> 
> Se agradece, le voy a echar un vistazo al link del calculo de disipadores, de verdad gracias una vez mas!



De nada.

Correcto, siempre que sean 12V la tensión de *entrada* al regulador.
Recuerda que el propio regulador necesita unos 3V de margen (Entrada-Salida), es decir si deben salir 9V, necesitas unos 12V a la entrada.

Si tu transformador es de 12Vca de salida vas a conseguir luego de rectificada y filtrada una tensión de √2 * 12Vca.
Suponiendo que tu transformador no tenga caída de tensión significativa y despreciando la caída de tensión sobre los diodos.


----------



## El Germo (Nov 9, 2010)

Hmm más alla de lo del disipador... el regulador asi no va a andar...

Si queres que la tensión máxima de salida sean 35V, como dice fogonazo el LM317 se 'come' 3V, por lo que necesitas por lo menos unos 38V a la entrada del LM317.

No se bien que estas usando para alimentar, pero si tenes 12V en la entrada la tensión máxima va a ser como dice tambien fogonazo, de 9V.


----------



## Vistiendo (Nov 11, 2010)

El Germo dijo:


> No se bien que estas usando para alimentar, pero si tenes 12V en la entrada la tensión máxima va a ser como dice tambien fogonazo, de 9V.



Si si, lo sé, hay un error en el post. El transformador de entrada es de 220 Vac - 12 Vcc.

De cualquier modo, al comprar los componentes en mi ciudad en una tienda, no tenia condensadores de 35V (Por si queria meterle en cualquier caso, un transformador de 24V), solo tenia de 25V por lo que el transformador será de 12Vcc por el tema de picos y eso.

Gracias!! Un saludo!!


----------



## El Germo (Nov 11, 2010)

Ah, listo.. En ese caso la salida máxima del LM317 será de unos 12.52V de CONTINUA.

Una sola cosa, para el transformador: Acordate que el transformador, convierte de Alterna a Alterna. Un trafo de 220-12, saca 12V de Alterna o 12Vca, no continua.
Eso nomás, como mucho vas a tener 12.5V a la salida, y lo del disipador, bueno, ya esta explicado arriba.

Saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola, estoy medio enrollado para hacer una heladerita con una peltier.
Como ya saben existen de 50w 90w 130w entre las mas comunes.
Lo más facil que consigo es de 90 y 130w, sin embargo por un poco mas de dinero consigo la de 50w.
El problema que tengo es que la parte mas importante es el disipador y sin esto se quema o no anda.
Lo que tengo en duda es si necesito disipar como minimo la potencia consumida por la peltier (por ejemplo 90w) + la potencia de lo que se quiere disipar = potencia del disipador.
Entonces si quiero disipar 10w necesito un disipador que saque 100w?

Si eso es correcto, el disipador + ventilador sería muy grande? De eso depende si lo hago o no ya que un disipador nuevo especial sale mas que la peltier + la fuente
Tengo uno de Pentium 4 que segun la tabla http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_CPU_power_dissipation
mas o menos entrega 90w y por ende su disipador tendria que estar en ese valor, serviría?

Si alguien me da una formula lo podria calcular yo, pero no la conozco ni se cual es la correcta ya que en la web hay varias

Muchas gracias


----------



## unmonje (Mar 23, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Hola, estoy medio enrollado para hacer una heladerita con una peltier.
> Como ya saben existen de 50w 90w 130w entre las mas comunes.
> Lo más facil que consigo es de 90 y 130w, sin embargo por un poco mas de dinero consigo la de 50w.
> El problema que tengo es que la parte mas importante es el disipador y sin esto se quema o no anda.
> ...




Las hojas de datos de las celdas ,especifica sus nesecidades  de disipaciòn,lo demas es solo usar el càlculo habitual...(lo he usado)..estan en internet


----------



## Vin (Mar 23, 2011)

No entiendo porque quieres una de 50w teniendo las de 130 mas baratas, pero bueno. Con una de 50w ya te aviso que no vas a llevar la temperatura de la cara fría por debajo de 0ºC usando refrigeración pasiva o con ventiladores en la caliente, lo he probado yo, y llegas a unos 4ºC sin carga en la cara fría.

Si quieres congelar yo me iría a por la de 130w, y si, necesitas un disipador que mas o menos sea capaz de disipar esa potencia (para congelar). Yo tenia 2 peltiers de 135W y usaba un disipador de una nvidia GTX 260 para cada uno, aun así no conseguía disipar todo el calor, pero llegaba a congelarse muy bien la cara fría.

Un saludo.


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 23, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> No entiendo porque quieres una de 50w teniendo las de 130 mas baratas, pero bueno. Con una de 50w ya te aviso que no vas a llevar la temperatura de la cara fría por debajo de 0ºC usando refrigeración pasiva o con ventiladores en la caliente, lo he probado yo, y llegas a unos 4ºC sin carga en la cara fría.
> 
> Si quieres congelar yo me iría a por la de 130w, y si, necesitas un disipador que mas o menos sea capaz de disipar esa potencia (para congelar). Yo tenia 2 peltiers de 135W y usaba un disipador de una nvidia GTX 260 para cada uno, aun así no conseguía disipar todo el calor, pero llegaba a congelarse muy bien la cara fría.
> 
> Un saludo.


Me interesa tu experiencia.
Me inclinaba por la de 50w ya que no necesito un disipador grande.
El disipador de la nvidia por lo que vi en google es bastante potente, cuantos watts disipa?
Tengo uno de P4 de 70x90x30mm + cooler, esta muy lejos de disipar una de 90 o 130w?


----------



## Vin (Mar 23, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Me interesa tu experiencia.
> Me inclinaba por la de 50w ya que no necesito un disipador grande.
> El disipador de la nvidia por lo que vi en google es bastante potente, cuantos watts disipa?
> Tengo uno de P4 de 70x90x30mm + cooler, esta muy lejos de disipar una de 90 o 130w?



El disipador de la nvidia que mencioné no sé exactamente cuanto disipa pero esa tarjeta es bastante bestia a la hora de soltar calor, se banca como 30A cuando funciona al máximo así que ya ves, obviamente no todo va en calor residual del núcleo.

En cuanto a lo otro, depende del modelo del Pentium 4, diría que puede alcanzar para disipar el de 90w, pero el otro ya no lo creo. Piensa que esa tabla que pusiste es lo que disipan las CPU, pero cuando las pones a máxima potencia la temperatura se va fácilmente a 50ºC con el disipador puesto y el ventilador al máximo de rpm. Un peltier con la cara caliente a 50ºC ya te digo que no enfría demasiado.

Por cierto, sabes que para poder usar bien el peltier debes "trasladar" el frío no? Es decir no puedes usar directamente la cara fría del peltier para enfriar cosas, como un recipiente metálico o algo, lo ideal es poner como un bloque metálico entre el peltier y el recipiente, esto es porque para trabajar y transferir mejor el peltier necesita mucha presión en sus caras, además conviene que separes un poco el material a enfriar de la cara y el disipador caliente que esta a pocos milímetros, es conveniente hacer lo mismo con la caliente.

Y también suele ponerse un aislante como poliestireno expandido para que en la cara fría solo tengas frío, y nada de calor, y viceversa, esto aumenta el rendimiento.

He hecho un pequeño esquema es algo malo pero creo que se puede entender, lo que hay encima y debajo del peltier son bloques de aluminio que separan las caras y dan presión al peltier, y debajo el aislante.

Saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok, me comprare la peltier de 90w y luego veo si me funciona.
Gracias, cualquier cosa pregunto


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 24, 2011)

Este video te puede dar alguna pista:
[ame]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1986696/diy_peltier_portable_refrigerator/[/ame]


----------



## lm555cn (Ene 11, 2014)

Buenas, alguien sabe cómo calcular aproximadamente la potencia que puede disipar de un disipador (Heatsink) cuando no se tienen los datos de fábrica?  Por ejemplo (Ancho x Largo x Alto x Tipo de Material x Forma de disipador = X Watts).  Si alguien pudiera brindarme los links o indicarme de algún software (gratis) o fórmulas se los agradecería, ya que el método que conozco requiere de datos de fábrica y no siempre se cuenta con ellos y de lo que he buscado por internet lo muestra utilizando datos de fábrica. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2014)

Creo que aquí se comento algo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 12, 2014)

Otro tema que puede servirte.


----------



## lm555cn (Ene 12, 2014)

Excelente!  Muchas gracias a ambos.  Espero poder utilizar unos heatsinks que tenía por ahí.  Saludos!


----------

